# Numb even to anxiety



## Midnight (Jul 16, 2011)

Guys,

Anyone feel numb even to their anxiety?

Alot of people speak about this as an anxiety disorder, but why can't I feel my anxiety? Clearly there's some that is deeply rooted beneath the surface... but how to get it out?


----------



## brian3 (Feb 4, 2012)

I experience this too. The DP completely covered up any feelings, including anxiety. I was wondering if others experienced this as well.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

Dp is a dissociative disorder, one symptom of dissociation is separating,
repressing or blocking out emotions. So it makes sense. Some times it's only strong emotions, someones the emotions become triggers and it happens at any hint of an emotion, or even just the physical sensations that come with them


----------



## Relaxation (Aug 23, 2010)

i feel totally the same, just nothing, im so bored with all this


----------



## drose (Dec 31, 2011)

Yes. And this is what I kept saying to my doctors when they were talking about the "terrible physical sensations" of my anxiety and trying to prescribe pills for those symptoms. So frustrating when I had to keep explaining that I wasn't feeling any anxiety. I wasn't having panic attacks and if I did (one or two during times when my derealization first seemed to be improving), they were the least of my troubles. That being said, I definitely think that anxiety is a root cause, it just gets to a point where it's not about a racing heart, it's about the mind distancing itself from the emotion altogether.


----------



## Reborn (Jun 24, 2011)

This is probably my worst DP related symptom. I haven't felt anything for a year. The only good thing is that I can't feel negative emotions, but it's not worth being bored out of my all the time. Everything seems pointless and uninteresting to me. Definitely not a fun time.


----------



## neta (May 18, 2011)

hey, can not feel anxiety allso and emotions in general, its so disterbing, sometims i dont know if its dp or not, because it seems that everyone here gets tons of panic. haw did your dp started?


----------



## neta (May 18, 2011)

neta said:


> hey, can not feel anxiety allso and emotions in general, its so disterbing, sometims i dont know if its dp or not, because it seems that everyone here gets tons of panic. haw did your dp started?


haw do you react to a sudden or unexpected nois- are you numb, or does your body reacts to it as befor? ( this sensation in the heart area- is there or gone with the rest of emotions) thanks


----------

